

Ask HN: Why doesn't Google News have comments the way Hacker News does? - eadlam

Most news article&#x27;s comment sections are barren. When the occasional comment does appear at the end of a story, my desire to reply is generally not strong enough to register for yet another account.<p>But Google already has a huge user base perpetually signed in. And with Google News grouping similar stories together, it seems that would be the best place to host comments about a story in general.<p>So why doesn&#x27;t Google News host comments?
======
busterc
Google+ is where they want the conversation, IMO.

